# railroad tie furniture



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i saw some cool. stuff made from RR ties. has anyone ever resawed a RR tie? im sure they play hell on blades. any thought


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think with all the Creosote they put on railroad ties, I wouldn't want anything made out of them.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

i dunno some awsome thing been made from nasty stuff

just look at what mud and a rib turned into.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

might make a good outside bench, no tellin, we have a cross tie retainer wall that the creosote is old enough that it doesn't rub off on anything.

try it and let us know how it turns out


----------



## john73738 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a dresser made from RR ties. Bought not built though.


----------



## projectlumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Reclaimed materials is what's in. I think its a good idea but using ties old enough is certainly the way to go. Notch the ties to build or use mortise and tenon joinery. I think that would be pretty cool. I was up in the finger lakes in Feb. and found a store selling all old wine barrels turned into furniture. www.barreldesigns.com They were pretty neat and a great idea of turning old stuff into furniture! $$$ 

I love that rib and mud comment...legend


----------

